# Skid Steer Tires



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

The companies bobcat 773 is once again on its last life of tires. I need some input on the best tire for the price mostly on tread wear. Not looking for turf tires.. Cant spend no more than about $200 a tire. Thanks hope you guys can help



________________________________________
2003 Gmc Sierra 2500HD dual flowmaster super 40s
2007 fisher minute mount 2 8' heavy duty


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

you looking for snow tires? check out our tires on my profile...they are pickup tires, i put about 100 hours on them last season and probably burned about 1/3 the tread down...if you like em, PM me and i'll get you the brand..


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

no we dont need snow tires for it just need tires for all around use thanks though


----------



## Bob Henry (Feb 10, 2008)

I was told that Bandag retreads last about twice as long,up to 2.5 times as long, as virgin tires on a skid steer. I am going to try a set and am sure they will be great. We run Bandags on our garbage trucks and they wear like iron! They use very hard rubber. We buy a lot of tires from Bandag and I don't think they would lie to us. The treads I know of for skid steers are , waste hauler lug, lug trac, and BDC Skid Steer. If you are on asphalt the waste hauler lug would probably wear best, and the Lug trac next. The Lug trac would probably have a little better traction in snow because of a more open tread.


----------



## lunatic81 (Sep 24, 2008)

I only go with the severe duty. 10 ply and good tread wear for concrete/asphalt. Lots of tread on these babies. Last set I got 1000 hours out of. They say you don't have to foam fill them, but being in the concrete business we do anyway. I pay extra for the tire because of the good tread wear we get out of them.


----------



## TBarOMT (Mar 3, 2008)

I was told that Bandag retreads last about twice as long,up to 2.5 times as long, as virgin tires on a skid steer. I am going to try a set and am sure they will be great. We run Bandags on our garbage trucks and they wear like iron! They use very hard rubber. We buy a lot of tires from Bandag and I don't think they would lie to us. The treads I know of for skid steers are , waste hauler lug, lug trac, and BDC Skid Steer. If you are on asphalt the waste hauler lug would probably wear best, and the Lug trac next. The Lug trac would probably have a little better traction in snow because of a more open tread. 

Any Idea of the price range for these tires?? How do they compair to 10 and 12 ply new skiddy tires?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

ive got the Michelen radial's (xd.....i think) on the 246c
although the machine don't hve many hour's the tires still look like brand new, and it run's alot of asphalt. 

but i'll never buy a regular lug tire again.

i don't know what they cost though?

pj


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

I've run some retreads, and they did last about twice as long. (Not sure if they were Bandags or not.) They were non-directional tread, which I think helps the wear-life as well as the hardness. They cost about the same as a new lug tire. I wouldn't be scared to get them again.


----------



## PerfectProperty (Aug 29, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Armortec-sk...14&_trkparms=72:1234|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308

I bought these tire for my bobcat s-150. They are worth every penny!!!!!!


----------

